

Bitcoin Miner for Websites - mau
http://www.bitcoinplus.com/miner/embeddable

======
gnerd
This was around 2.5 years ago and even then it was impractical as people were
mining with GPUs which pushed the difficulty up too much. Now we have had ASIC
devices for most of this year and the difficulty has gone up an insane amount,
so the practicality of using this is even less.

It is important to note that the JS method on that website will use CPU only,
so it will be a) noticeable (especially on laptops and mobile devices) b)
several orders of magnitude too slow c) not worth the 2 minutes to implement

